# Most common mistypes



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

ALongTime said:


> I can see what you mean, and I guess I experience the same. I've thought maybe it's because I'm male, and (without them knowing the terminology) they would see an introverted rational and assume I'm :L: due to stereotypes.


People usually assume I am T, because it is my Role and I take a while to warm up to people. They assume I am logic-based, because my logic comes across so strong. They are slightly impressed. When they learn my logic is a weak function, by realizing I am ethics-based, my ego shows it's strength, and they become slightly fascinated by my mind.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

@_Ixim_

Great OP.

I myself constantly waffle in MBTI on the J/P dichotomy as far as being INT goes, but in Socionics, it was ILI for sure and I've never really waffled much on it (except one time I thought maybe IEI), simply because I can do a quick comparison of how I react to Fe versus Se.

With Se it's more like, "yeah I know I have to do it, just gimmie a second, ugh... I hate having to do this."

With Fe it's more like, "are you fucking serious? Other people's emotions are not my fucking responsibility."

Of course, I do care about other people's feelings, but not in a sense of being responsible for them. I manage my own feelings, and if I genuinely care then I genuinely care, but the thought that I OUGHT to care all the time as a rule is absolute bullshit to me.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I've mistyped as LIE before, and sometimes I still do wonder about it, for no seemingly discernible and proper reason.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah, the HA is definitely the function that mistype people.

For example, someone who has an judging hidden agenda, will often think that it is stronger than the creative. SEI for example, will feel like they are better at logic. The same case appear when the HA is a perception, LII will have trouble knowing if they are sensors or intuitive.

If you don't know Dimensionality well, you can mistype for you mirror too. And that's what happened to me. But once you understood dimensionality, you see that the base function and creative are very different.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Dalton said:


> Last time we spoke, @_Kintsugi_ thought that I might be typing as my Conflictor (LIE when she thinks I'm SEI).
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of this.


I'm not sure what to make of any of my past attempts to type others, (except maybe to cringe lol.) I seriously suck at it, dude. :laughing:

In any case, I haven't actually been active on the forum or thought much about typology in the past month so I'm kinda out of the loop with it all. I do still lean Alpha SF for you. I really don't see you as a Gamma NT...I've attempted to explain why I think this to you in previous conversations (although I admit I'm not that great at making sense, Ti-PoLR, FTW!)

EDIT:

What @westlose posted above makes a lot of sense. For instance, I thought I was an ENTJ way back when I first ever discovered typology because I thought my Te was so kick-ass (when it's clearly not, lol).


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

In the past I have seriously considered EII, ILI, and ILE for my type. 

I'm an LII, about 99% sure.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Your role would be Ti, so when first interacting (15ish minutes) with someone who you don't know, they'd see a lot of Ti from you. After that, you'd use Ne to connect them to your real base, Fi.


What...what does this look like....???



Jeremy8419 said:


> People usually assume I am T, because it is my Role and I take a while to warm up to people. They assume I am logic-based, because my logic comes across so strong. They are slightly impressed. When they learn my logic is a weak function, by realizing I am ethics-based, my ego shows it's strength, and they become slightly fascinated by my mind.


This is how an Se type speaks.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Raawx said:


> What...what does this look like....???


Focus on fitting the structure of the organization, proper chain of command, obedience, justice, rules, etc. Being a "good little soldier." After time, and dropping the Role, having compassion, understanding people, focus on relationships, etc. revealing itself as the core intelligence function.



> This is how an Se type speaks.


What a coincidence... Se is in my Social Control block too LOL


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Ixim said:


> Benefit? Which one?
> 
> Seems kinda odd.


The one where a benefactor confuses their activating "hidden agenda" function for their base "program" one, and then types as their beneficiary type.

The "beneficiary" mistypings happen because the activating ("hidden agenda") function is much more conscious than the base one. Its needs and wishes are more strongly felt and it's way easier to put it in words and talk about it (the base function is actually hard to describe, it's always "a bit over your head"). With some subtypes the activating "h.a." function become accentuated, so then the person thinks "I need this so much! This must be my "program" function", and types themselves into their beneficiary type. 

On example of an Fe-EIE girl who has gotten into socionics two years ago: she was seriously considering ESFp for herself for a good year, because her Se "hidden agenda" was so strongly pronounced in how she lived and what she wanted out of life. It was only after she dated a couple ILIs that she understood that they aren't her duals, and finally settled on EIE.

It's very rare that it goes the other way around, but sometimes the beneficiary over-identifies with their benefactor, thinking "I can see all of this person's problems! we must be same type" and types as their benefactor. It's more rare, however.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

westlose said:


> Yeah, the HA is definitely the function that mistype people.


Yeah, I mistyped as my activator, albeit briefly. :crazy:

I still think I might be my activator. It's like this little voice in the back of my head saying I am that type, even though it has few reasons in its favor.

So who knows, maybe I'm actually mistyped as my activator and what I think is my activator is actually my correct type! :laughing:



cyamitide said:


> The "beneficiary" mistypings happen because the activating ("hidden agenda") function is much more conscious than the base one. It's needs and wishes are more strongly felt and it's way easier to put it in words and talk about it (the base function is actually hard to describe, it's always "a bit over your head"). With some subtypes the activating "h.a." function become accentuated, so then the person thinks "I need this so much! This must be my "program" function", and types themselves into their beneficiary type.


Thank you, this...explains _a lot_. Lol


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

westlose said:


> Yeah, the HA is definitely the function that mistype people.


Depends on subtype, really. Creative function subtypes usually mistake their creative for base (a Ni-EIE with very pronounced Ni is likely to type into an Ni leading IEI or ILI). Dominant function subtypes have an accentuated activating (HA) function and for them it comes into play and could possibly be mistaken for the leading function. 

The problem feeding into these mistypings is that many don't study functional properties (creative function has very different properties from base) or they can't tell the difference in themselves, not enough introspection and thinking things over, etc.


----------

